# Apostas Temperaturas 14 e 15 Julho 2022



## Duarte Sousa (11 Jul 2022 às 09:34)

Dado que isto da meteorologia é algo muito dinâmico e as previsões por vezes trocam-nos as voltas, parece que o dia mais interessante será quinta-feira, pelo menos em alguns locais.

Posto isto, vamos abrir um novo concurso para os dias 14 e 15 (quinta e sexta-feira).

As estações serão as mesmas, pode participar qualquer pessoa, tenha ou não participado no outro concurso em vigor.

Desta vez não haverá bonificações, de resto é tudo igual.


*Regulamento*

Concurso de apostas para as temperaturas *mínimas* e *máximas *nos dias 14 e 15 julho (quinta e sexta-feira).

*As estações seleccionadas são:*

1 – Monção, Valinha - IPMA
2 – Bragança (Aeródromo) - IPMA
3 – Pinhão, Santa Bárbara - IPMA
4 – Serra da Estrela, Torre - MeteoEstrela
5 – Lousã, Aeródromo - IPMA
6 – São Pedro de Moel - IPMA
7 – Torres Vedras, Dois Portos - IPMA
8 – Cabo da Roca - IPMA
9 – Coruche - IPMA
10 – Campo Maior - MeteoAlentejo
11 – Fóia - IPMA
12 – Faro (Aeródromo) - IPMA


*Regras*


* Vencerá este concurso quem tiver no conjunto das seis temperaturas a menor diferença absoluta/erro acumulado nas doze estações referidas que tiverem dados que permitam o apuramento.;

* A submissão de apostas começa agora e *termina às 23h59 de terça-feira, dia 12;*


* As temperaturas submetidas devem ter sempre uma casa decimal, mesmo que seja zero;


* Se alguma estação não disponibilizar resumo diário no site do IPMA ou no site da estação amadora, mas disponibilizar os valores horários que permitam claramente perceber qual o seu valor extremo, será feita uma correlação entre o extremo horário do dia anterior e a máxima absoluta desse mesmo dia, para apurar uma aproximação do valor extremo desse dia. Exemplo:


No dia 14, uma EM tem todos os registos horários excepto o das 15 h. Percebe-se claramente que o menor dos valores horários registados foi de 2,5ºC às 6h, uma vez que os valores às 14h e às 16h eram de cerca de 8ºC;
No dia 15 o menor valor horário foi de 4,0ºC. No resumo diário mostra-se que a máxima absoluta foi de 3,2ºC;
O valor aproximado da máxima de dia 14 a utilizar será de 2,5-(4,0-3,2)=1,7ºC;
Este método grosseiro de aproximação é utilizado por ser mais justo do que a simples eliminação das EM. Já houve concursos anteriores em que se percebia claramente que o vencedor seria outro se EM com registos horários quase completos não tivessem sido eliminadas.

* Se alguma estação não disponibilizar resumo diário no site do IPMA ou no site da estação amadora, nem disponibilizar os valores horários que permitam claramente perceber qual o seu valor extremo, será excluída do concurso;


* Em caso de empate, prevalecerá a aposta que tiver sido submetida em primeiro lugar;


* Edições de posts de submissões implicam de imediato a expulsão do concurso, pelo que tenham cuidado com erros antes de submeterem. Alguma gralha acidental feita na hora da submissão, devem pedir a um moderador a alteração por MP (mensagem privada) imediatamente após a submissão.




*Formato*

Para facilitar a recolha automatizada de dados, usem por favor todos o mesmo formato nas apostas.

----------------

*Vosso Nome (nick no fórum)*
MON: MinQui xx,xºC MaxQui yy,yºC MinSex zz,zºC MáxSex ww,wºC
BRA: MinQui xx,xºC MaxQui yy,yºC MinSex zz,zºC MáxSex ww,wºC
PIN: MinQui xx,xºC MaxQui yy,yºC MinSex zz,zºC MáxSex ww,wºC
TOR: MinQui xx,xºC MaxQui yy,yºC MinSex zz,zºC MáxSex ww,wºC
LOU: MinQui xx,xºC MaxQui yy,yºC MinSex zz,zºC MáxSex ww,wºC
SPM: MinQui xx,xºC MaxQui yy,yºC MinSex zz,zºC MáxSex ww,wºC
TVD: MinQui xx,xºC MaxQui yy,yºC MinSex zz,zºC MáxSex ww,wºC
CAB: MinQui xx,xºC MaxQui yy,yºC MinSex zz,zºC MáxSex ww,wºC
COR: MinQui xx,xºC MaxQui yy,yºC MinSex zz,zºC MáxSex ww,wºC
CPM: MinQui xx,xºC MaxQui yy,yºC MinSex zz,zºC MáxSex ww,wºC
FOI: MinQui xx,xºC MaxQui yy,yºC MinSex zz,zºC MáxSex ww,wºC
FAR: MinQui xx,xºC MaxQui yy,yºC MinSex zz,zºC MáxSex ww,wºC



----------------


xx,xºC, yy,yºC, zz,zºC, ww,wºC são as temperaturas com uma casa decimal.


*Usem vírgulas (,) e não pontos (.), facilita muito a recolha dos dados.*


Boa sorte a todos, e no momento em que apostarem, tentem guiar-se pelas vossas ideias, geralmente as apostas vencedoras são aquelas que se destacam das restantes por alguma razão. Inspirar-se nas apostas dos restantes membros raramente resulta num lugar de destaque.


Alguma dúvida ou comentário, podem usar este tópico ou mensagem privada para os moderadores.


----------



## Sleet (11 Jul 2022 às 18:23)

Ficam já as minhas:

*Sleet*
MON: MinQui 22,9ºC MaxQui 41,1ºC MinSex 20,3ºC MáxSex 38,2ºC
BRA: MinQui 22,2ºC MaxQui 41,9ºC MinSex 20,9ºC MáxSex 38,1ºC
PIN: MinQui 24,7ºC MaxQui 45,6ºC MinSex 23,1ºC MáxSex 43,4ºC
TOR: MinQui 19,7ºC MaxQui 28,1ºC MinSex 18,2ºC MáxSex 25,9ºC
LOU: MinQui 24,1ºC MaxQui 43,9ºC MinSex 23,7ºC MáxSex 42,1ºC
SPM: MinQui 19,2ºC MaxQui 30,5ºC MinSex 17,6ºC MáxSex 27,6ºC
TVD: MinQui 22,5ºC MaxQui 44,2ºC MinSex 21,2ºC MáxSex 42,7ºC
CAB: MinQui 19,3ºC MaxQui 31,1ºC MinSex 17,8ºC MáxSex 28,7ºC
COR: MinQui 24,8ºC MaxQui 45,1ºC MinSex 22,2ºC MáxSex 44,2ºC
CPM: MinQui 24,1ºC MaxQui 43,8ºC MinSex 23,3ºC MáxSex 41,7ºC
FOI: MinQui 19,1ºC MaxQui 33,1ºC MinSex 17,1ºC MáxSex 31,4ºC
FAR: MinQui 23,1ºC MaxQui 35,2ºC MinSex 22,2ºC MáxSex 30,8ºC


----------



## rozzo (11 Jul 2022 às 22:28)

*rozzo*
MON: MinQui 22,5ºC MaxQui 44,2ºC MinSex 23,4ºC MáxSex 39,5ºC
BRA: MinQui 22,9ºC MaxQui 41,8ºC MinSex 23,3ºC MáxSex 41,5ºC
PIN: MinQui 24,5ºC MaxQui 47,0ºC MinSex 25,0ºC MáxSex 45,5ºC
TOR: MinQui 19,8ºC MaxQui 29,4ºC MinSex 18,8ºC MáxSex 28,7ºC
LOU: MinQui 23,2ºC MaxQui 44,0ºC MinSex 22,6ºC MáxSex 43,0ºC
SPM: MinQui 17,5ºC MaxQui 32,5ºC MinSex 16,3ºC MáxSex 27,0ºC
TVD: MinQui 20,8ºC MaxQui 42,5ºC MinSex 19,0ºC MáxSex 38,7ºC
CAB: MinQui 18,5ºC MaxQui 31,5ºC MinSex 17,8ºC MáxSex 25,0ºC
COR: MinQui 19,9ºC MaxQui 45,2ºC MinSex 19,6ºC MáxSex 44,4ºC
CPM: MinQui 22,6ºC MaxQui 45,0ºC MinSex 22,0ºC MáxSex 44,3ºC
FOI: MinQui 22,0ºC MaxQui 31,5ºC MinSex 22,1ºC MáxSex 30,9ºC
FAR: MinQui 24,8ºC MaxQui 33,7ºC MinSex 23,7ºC MáxSex 32,0ºC


----------



## charlie17 (11 Jul 2022 às 23:34)

*charlie17*
MON: MinQui 22,8ºC MaxQui 42,1ºC MinSex 27,4ºC MáxSex 40,6ºC
BRA: MinQui 22,4ºC MaxQui 43,3ºC MinSex 24,1ºC MáxSex 41,8ºC
PIN: MinQui 21,5ºC MaxQui 45,3ºC MinSex 22,6ºC MáxSex 44,0ºC
TOR: MinQui 16,2ºC MaxQui 29,2ºC MinSex 16,7ºC MáxSex 28,7ºC
LOU: MinQui 22,3ºC MaxQui 43,2ºC MinSex 23,8ºC MáxSex 42,5ºC
SPM: MinQui 18,3ºC MaxQui 31,4ºC MinSex 18,5ºC MáxSex 29,3ºC
TVD: MinQui 20,8ºC MaxQui 42,2ºC MinSex 21,6ºC MáxSex 37,1ºC
CAB: MinQui 19,9ºC MaxQui 30,1ºC MinSex 20,3ºC MáxSex 27,4ºC
COR: MinQui 21,2ºC MaxQui 47,1ºC MinSex 22,6ºC MáxSex 45,4ºC
CPM: MinQui 23,6ºC MaxQui 44,1ºC MinSex 24,5ºC MáxSex 43,8ºC
FOI: MinQui 18,6ºC MaxQui 32,3ºC MinSex 19,7ºC MáxSex 30,6ºC
FAR: MinQui 26,6ºC MaxQui 34,8ºC MinSex 27,0ºC MáxSex 34,1ºC


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jul 2022 às 23:58)

*joralentejano*
MON: MinQui 21,8ºC MaxQui 42,6ºC MinSex 22,1ºC MáxSex 39,7ºC
BRA: MinQui 23,5ºC MaxQui 41,3ºC MinSex 24,2ºC MáxSex 40,6ºC
PIN: MinQui 24,5ºC MaxQui 45,8ºC MinSex 25,3ºC MáxSex 44,9ºC
TOR: MinQui 20,1ºC MaxQui 29,6ºC MinSex 19,5ºC MáxSex 29,2ºC
LOU: MinQui 22,7ºC MaxQui 43,4ºC MinSex 22,2ºC MáxSex 42,7ºC
SPM: MinQui 17,9ºC MaxQui 28,6ºC MinSex 17,1ºC MáxSex 27,6ºC
TVD: MinQui 20,3ºC MaxQui 40,4ºC MinSex 19,3ºC MáxSex 37,2ºC
CAB: MinQui 18,1ºC MaxQui 30,2ºC MinSex 17,9ºC MáxSex 28,8ºC
COR: MinQui 17,2ºC MaxQui 46,1ºC MinSex 16,9ºC MáxSex 41,7ºC
CPM: MinQui 23,1ºC MaxQui 44,8ºC MinSex 23,6ºC MáxSex 44,2ºC
FOI: MinQui 22,2ºC MaxQui 31,2ºC MinSex 21,9ºC MáxSex 30,8ºC
FAR: MinQui 24,7ºC MaxQui 33,3ºC MinSex 24,4ºC MáxSex 31,9ºC


----------



## RedeMeteo (12 Jul 2022 às 00:19)

Só uma chamada de atenção.  O link que colocaram em Campo Maior direcciona para Arronches


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jul 2022 às 02:09)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Só uma chamada de atenção.  O link que colocaram em Campo Maior direcciona para Arronches


Corrigido.


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Jul 2022 às 13:40)

*Dias Miguel*
MON: MinQui 22,0ºC MaxQui 43,1ºC MinSex 22,5ºC MáxSex 39,1ºC
BRA: MinQui 23,2ºC MaxQui 43,0ºC MinSex 23,4ºC MáxSex 41,0ºC
PIN: MinQui 23,9ºC MaxQui 46,1ºC MinSex 25,0ºC MáxSex 45,0ºC
TOR: MinQui 20,0ºC MaxQui 29,1ºC MinSex 18,5ºC MáxSex 27,9ºC
LOU: MinQui 22,5ºC MaxQui 43,7ºC MinSex 22,5ºC MáxSex 42,1ºC
SPM: MinQui 18,0ºC MaxQui 29,5ºC MinSex 16,7ºC MáxSex 26,7ºC
TVD: MinQui 20,5ºC MaxQui 41,5ºC MinSex 19,7ºC MáxSex 37,5ºC
CAB: MinQui 18,6ºC MaxQui 30,7ºC MinSex 18,2ºC MáxSex 26,8ºC
COR: MinQui 19,6ºC MaxQui 45,7ºC MinSex 17,2ºC MáxSex 42,2ºC
CPM: MinQui 23,0ºC MaxQui 45,5ºC MinSex 22,7ºC MáxSex 44,4ºC
FOI: MinQui 21,5ºC MaxQui 31,4ºC MinSex 20,2ºC MáxSex 29,9ºC
FAR: MinQui 24,9ºC MaxQui 34,0ºC MinSex 24,0ºC MáxSex 31,2ºC


----------



## RStorm (12 Jul 2022 às 14:16)

*RStorm *

MON: MinQui 21,3°C MaxQui 42,8°C MinSex 23,0°C MaxSex 39,8°C
BRA: MinQui 22,8°C MaxQui 43,1°C MinSex 22,4°C MaxSex 41,2°C
PIN: MinQui 23,2°C MaxQui 45,5°C MinSex 24,3°C MaxSex 44,7°C
TOR: MinQui 20,6°C MaxQui 30,5°C MinSex 19,1°C MaxSex 28,3°C
LOU: MinQui 23,4°C MaxQui 44,2°C MinSex 22,1°C MaxSex 43,3°C
SPM: MinQui 17,6°C MaxQui 29,2°C MinSex 17,0°C MaxSex 25,8°C
TVD: MinQui 19,9°C MaxQui 40,8°C MinSex 19,2°C MaxSex 37,9°C
CAB: MinQui 19,0°C MaxQui 30,3°C MinSex 18,8°C MaxSex 27,2°C
COR: MinQui 19,5°C MaxQui 46,1°C MinSex 18,1°C MaxSex 42,9°C
CPM: MinQui 22,6°C MaxQui 45,2°C MinSex 21,9°C MaxSex 43,7°C
FOI: MinQui 20,9°C MaxQui 32,2°C MinSex 21,0°C MaxSex 30,4°C
FAR: MinQui 23,5°C MaxQui 33,5°C MinSex 24,6°C MaxSex 31,8°C 

Vamos lá tentar a nossa sorte mais uma vez


----------



## Stormlover (12 Jul 2022 às 18:32)

*Stormlover*
MON: MinQui 22,1ºC MaxQui 40,8ºC MinSex 18,7ºC MáxSex 36,9ºC
BRA: MinQui 23,8ºC MaxQui 42,7ºC MinSex 24,0ºC MáxSex 42,1ºC
PIN: MinQui 23,1ºC MaxQui 44,3ºC MinSex 23,0ºC MáxSex 43,8ºC
TOR: MinQui 18,4ºC MaxQui 28,8ºC MinSex 18,0ºC MáxSex 28,0ºC
LOU: MinQui 23,5ºC MaxQui 42,3ºC MinSex 19,4ºC MáxSex 38,6ºC
SPM: MinQui 16,6ºC MaxQui 26,7ºC MinSex 15,4ºC MáxSex 22,9ºC
TVD: MinQui 21,7ºC MaxQui 40,3ºC MinSex 17,8ºC MáxSex 36,1ºC
CAB: MinQui 20,9ºC MaxQui 27,7ºC MinSex 17,8ºC MáxSex 25,1ºC
COR: MinQui 20,0ºC MaxQui 43,3ºC MinSex 18,8ºC MáxSex 40,1ºC
CPM: MinQui 23,8ºC MaxQui 43,9ºC MinSex 21,0ºC MáxSex 42,1ºC
FOI: MinQui 22,8ºC MaxQui 29,2ºC MinSex 20,3ºC MáxSex 28,1ºC
FAR: MinQui 24,5ºC MaxQui 32,0ºC MinSex 23,2ºC MáxSex 32,1ºC

Ora aqui está a minha submissão, penso que desta vez correrá melhor.
(Editei apenas o nome pois não estava a negrito a quando submeti à 1 minuto atrás xD)


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jul 2022 às 19:45)

*N_Fig*
MON: MinQui 22,3ºC MaxQui 42,0ºC MinSex 22,7ºC MáxSex 39,0ºC
BRA: MinQui 23,0ºC MaxQui 42,4ºC MinSex 23,3ºC MáxSex 40,8ºC
PIN: MinQui 23,7ºC MaxQui 45,5ºC MinSex 23,9ºC MáxSex 44,2ºC
TOR: MinQui 19,1ºC MaxQui 29,3ºC MinSex 18,1ºC MáxSex 28,2ºC
LOU: MinQui 23,2ºC MaxQui 43,2ºC MinSex 22,2ºC MáxSex 42,2ºC
SPM: MinQui 18,0ºC MaxQui 29,8ºC MinSex 16,8ºC MáxSex 27,0ºC
TVD: MinQui 20,8ºC MaxQui 41,4ºC MinSex 19,6ºC MáxSex 37,7ºC
CAB: MinQui 19,4ºC MaxQui 30,5ºC MinSex 18,5ºC MáxSex 27,5ºC
COR: MinQui 20,4ºC MaxQui 45,3ºC MinSex 19,3ºC MáxSex 42,7ºC
CPM: MinQui 23,2ºC MaxQui 44,7ºC MinSex 22,8ºC MáxSex 43,4ºC
FOI: MinQui 21,1ºC MaxQui 31,7ºC MinSex 20,0ºC MáxSex 30,4ºC
FAR: MinQui 24,6ºC MaxQui 33,4ºC MinSex 24,1ºC MáxSex 31,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jul 2022 às 20:16)

Gilmet
MON: MinQui 21,2ºC MaxQui 43,0ºC MinSex 21,8ºC MáxSex 40,5ºC
BRA: MinQui 23,5ºC MaxQui 41,4ºC MinSex 24,3ºC MáxSex 40,4ºC
PIN: MinQui 23,0ºC MaxQui 45,2ºC MinSex 23,8ºC MáxSex 44,3ºC
TOR: MinQui 18,5ºC MaxQui 26,2ºC MinSex 18,1ºC MáxSex 25,3ºC
LOU: MinQui 21,8ºC MaxQui 44,3ºC MinSex 20,5ºC MáxSex 42,7ºC
SPM: MinQui 15,2ºC MaxQui 30,2ºC MinSex 14,7ºC MáxSex 25,3ºC
TVD: MinQui 19,2ºC MaxQui 42,9ºC MinSex 16,8ºC MáxSex 38,2ºC
CAB: MinQui 17,2ºC MaxQui 32,2ºC MinSex 16,5ºC MáxSex 26,1ºC
COR: MinQui 16,5ºC MaxQui 44,8ºC MinSex 15,8ºC MáxSex 43,6ºC
CPM: MinQui 25,1ºC MaxQui 44,3ºC MinSex 24,3ºC MáxSex 43,9ºC
FOI: MinQui 22,3ºC MaxQui 32,8ºC MinSex 23,2ºC MáxSex 30,3ºC
FAR: MinQui 23,8ºC MaxQui 34,8ºC MinSex 22,2ºC MáxSex 32,8ºC


----------



## LMMS (12 Jul 2022 às 20:35)

*LMMS*

MON: MinQui 23,2ºC MaxQui 39,2ºC MinSex 23,7ºC MáxSex 39,0ºC
BRA: MinQui 22,8ºC MaxQui 41,7ºC MinSex 23,3ºC MáxSex 40,8ºC
PIN: MinQui 24,7ºC MaxQui 42,5ºC MinSex 23,9ºC MáxSex 40,8ºC
TOR: MinQui 19,2ºC MaxQui 28,3ºC MinSex 17,9ºC MáxSex 28,8ºC
LOU: MinQui 23,8ºC MaxQui 41,2ºC MinSex 21,2ºC MáxSex 42,4ºC
SPM: MinQui 18,9ºC MaxQui 30,8ºC MinSex 16,7ºC MáxSex 30,3ºC
TVD: MinQui 20,1ºC MaxQui 40,1ºC MinSex 18,6ºC MáxSex 33,5ºC
CAB: MinQui 15,4ºC MaxQui 28,5ºC MinSex 14,5ºC MáxSex 26,5ºC
COR: MinQui 20,1ºC MaxQui 43,3ºC MinSex 18,3ºC MáxSex 40,7ºC
CPM: MinQui 22,2ºC MaxQui 44,3ºC MinSex 22,1ºC MáxSex 43,0ºC
FOI: MinQui 23,1ºC MaxQui 33,7ºC MinSex 20,7ºC MáxSex 31,3ºC
FAR: MinQui 23,6ºC MaxQui 31,4ºC MinSex 23,9ºC MáxSex 30,3ºC


----------



## david 6 (12 Jul 2022 às 21:02)

*david 6*
MON: MinQui 22,5ºC MaxQui 40,3ºC MinSex 23,2ºC MáxSex 38,0ºC
BRA: MinQui 24,0ºC MaxQui 40,5ºC MinSex 24,5ºC MáxSex 39,6ºC
PIN: MinQui 23,4ºC MaxQui 44,6ºC MinSex 23,9ºC MáxSex 43,2ºC
TOR: MinQui 18,5ºC MaxQui 26,8ºC MinSex 17,3ºC MáxSex 25,4ºC
LOU: MinQui 22,7ºC MaxQui 42,0ºC MinSex 19,6ºC MáxSex 40,5ºC
SPM: MinQui 18,5ºC MaxQui 27,3ºC MinSex 15,8ºC MáxSex 25,6ºC
TVD: MinQui 20,5ºC MaxQui 38,4ºC MinSex 19,4ºC MáxSex 36,5ºC
CAB: MinQui 19,2ºC MaxQui 23,5ºC MinSex 18,3ºC MáxSex 22,6ºC
COR: MinQui 18,6ºC MaxQui 44,2ºC MinSex 19,3ºC MáxSex 42,8ºC
CPM: MinQui 25,2ºC MaxQui 45,3ºC MinSex 24,6ºC MáxSex 43,5ºC
FOI: MinQui 21,8ºC MaxQui 30,4ºC MinSex 19,8ºC MáxSex 28,8ºC
FAR: MinQui 26,3ºC MaxQui 33,6ºC MinSex 25,3ºC MáxSex 31,5ºC


----------



## David sf (12 Jul 2022 às 22:29)

*David sf*
MON: MinQui 24,0ºC MaxQui 40,5ºC MinSex 24,0ºC MáxSex 39,0ºC
BRA: MinQui 24,5ºC MaxQui 41,5ºC MinSex 24,5ºC MáxSex 40,5ºC
PIN: MinQui 23,0ºC MaxQui 45,5ºC MinSex 23,0ºC MáxSex 43,5ºC
TOR: MinQui 19,0ºC MaxQui 28,0ºC MinSex 18,0ºC MáxSex 27,0ºC
LOU: MinQui 23,0ºC MaxQui 42,0ºC MinSex 22,0ºC MáxSex 42,5ºC
SPM: MinQui 20,5ºC MaxQui 30,5ºC MinSex 17,0ºC MáxSex 27,0ºC
TVD: MinQui 20,0ºC MaxQui 40,0ºC MinSex 19,0ºC MáxSex 35,5ºC
CAB: MinQui 18,0ºC MaxQui 26,5ºC MinSex 17,0ºC MáxSex 23,0ºC
COR: MinQui 19,0ºC MaxQui 43,5ºC MinSex 18,5ºC MáxSex 42,5ºC
CPM: MinQui 24,0ºC MaxQui 45,0ºC MinSex 23,0ºC MáxSex 43,5ºC
FOI: MinQui 21,0ºC MaxQui 30,5ºC MinSex 19,5ºC MáxSex 29,0ºC
FAR: MinQui 25,5ºC MaxQui 32,5ºC MinSex 24,0ºC MáxSex 31,0ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jul 2022 às 22:45)

*Duarte Sousa*
MON: MinQui 23,0ºC MaxQui 40,5ºC MinSex 25,6ºC MaxSex 39,9ºC
BRA: MinQui 25,1ºC MaxQui 41ºC MinSex 26,3ºC MaxSex 41,1ºC
PIN: MinQui 22,9ºC MaxQui 44,1ºC MinSex 23,6ºC MaxSex 42,5ºC
TOR: MinQui 18,7ºC MaxQui 27,7ºC MinSex 18,7ºC MaxSex 26,7ºC
LOU: MinQui 21,8ºC MaxQui 42,0ºC MinSex 20,5ºC MaxSex 42,3ºC
SPM: MinQui 18,4ºC MaxQui 29,2ºC MinSex 15,4ºC MaxSex 28,2ºC
TVD: MinQui 21,0ºC MaxQui 36,4ºC MinSex 19,5ºC MaxSex 32,3ºC
CAB: MinQui 21,6ºC MaxQui 32,9ºC MinSex 21,6ºC MaxSex 31,9ºC
COR: MinQui 16,4ºC MaxQui 41,9ºC MinSex 15,1ºC MaxSex 37,9ºC
CPM: MinQui 27,8ºC MaxQui 43,1ºC MinSex 27,4ºC MaxSex 43,3ºC
FOI: MinQui 20,1ºC MaxQui 30,3ºC MinSex 18,7ºC MaxSex 29,6ºC
FAR: MinQui 26,2ºC MaxQui 35,3ºC MinSex 26,4ºC MaxSex 33,0ºC


----------



## Dan (12 Jul 2022 às 23:27)

*Dan*
MON: MinQui 22,0ºC MaxQui 39,5ºC MinSex 21,0ºC MáxSex 37,5ºC
BRA: MinQui 25,0ºC MaxQui 41,2ºC MinSex 25,5ºC MáxSex 40,2C
PIN: MinQui 24,0ºC MaxQui 46,5ºC MinSex 22,5ºC MáxSex 43,5ºC
TOR: MinQui 17,5ºC MaxQui 29,5ºC MinSex 15,5ºC MáxSex 27,5ºC
LOU: MinQui 24,5ºC MaxQui 45,5ºC MinSex 23,5ºC MáxSex 44,5ºC
SPM: MinQui 16,5,0ºC MaxQui 32,0ºC MinSex 15,0ºC MáxSex 25,0ºC
TVD: MinQui 18,0ºC MaxQui 39,5ºC MinSex 16,5ºC MáxSex 38,0ºC
CAB: MinQui 18,0ºC MaxQui 24,5ºC MinSex 17,5ºC MáxSex 22,5ºC
COR: MinQui 20,0ºC MaxQui 45,0ºC MinSex 17,5ºC MáxSex 41,5ºC
CPM: MinQui 23,5ºC MaxQui 44,5ºC MinSex 22,0ºC MáxSex 42,5ºC
FOI: MinQui 21,0ºC MaxQui 29,5ºC MinSex 20,0ºC MáxSex 28,0ºC
FAR: MinQui 21,0ºC MaxQui 31,5ºC MinSex 19,0ºC MáxSex 29,5ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Jul 2022 às 23:32)

Jorge_scp
MON: MinQui 22,8ºC MaxQui 42,3ºC MinSex 22,3ºC MáxSex 37,5ºC
BRA: MinQui 24,1ºC MaxQui 40,8ºC MinSex 24,3ºC MáxSex 39,9ºC
PIN: MinQui 22,1ºC MaxQui 45,2ºC MinSex 22,3ºC MáxSex 43,7ºC
TOR: MinQui 20,8ºC MaxQui 27,2ºC MinSex 19,7ºC MáxSex 26,4ºC
LOU: MinQui 22,5ºC MaxQui 43,4ºC MinSex 20,6ºC MáxSex 41,9ºC
SPM: MinQui 17,4ºC MaxQui 27,5ºC MinSex 15,5ºC MáxSex 25,3ºC
TVD: MinQui 19,1ºC MaxQui 39,8ºC MinSex 16,5ºC MáxSex 34,7ºC
CAB: MinQui 20,2ºC MaxQui 26,6ºC MinSex 18,9ºC MáxSex 24,1ºC
COR: MinQui 18,3ºC MaxQui 45,2ºC MinSex 15,8ºC MáxSex 40,9ºC
CPM: MinQui 26,3ºC MaxQui 44,0ºC MinSex 23,9ºC MáxSex 42,5ºC
FOI: MinQui 20,7ºC MaxQui 29,2ºC MinSex 20,1ºC MáxSex 28,1ºC
FAR: MinQui 25,6ºC MaxQui 32,6ºC MinSex 24,9ºC MáxSex 30,3ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jul 2022 às 23:33)

*"Charneca" Mundial*
MON: MinQui 23,6ºC MaxQui 40,6ºC MinSex 21,0ºC MáxSex 35,1ºC
BRA: MinQui 25,3ºC MaxQui 43,6ºC MinSex 26,2ºC MáxSex 42,8ºC
PIN: MinQui 27,4ºC MaxQui 45,2ºC MinSex 28,1ºC MáxSex 43,3ºC
TOR: MinQui 19,2ºC MaxQui 29,8ºC MinSex 18,4ºC MáxSex 29,2ºC
LOU: MinQui 25,3ºC MaxQui 41,1ºC MinSex 22,3ºC MáxSex 39,4ºC
SPM: MinQui 21,9ºC MaxQui 27,6ºC MinSex 17,9ºC MáxSex 23,5ºC
TVD: MinQui 22,5ºC MaxQui 38,1ºC MinSex 18,1ºC MáxSex 33,9ºC
CAB: MinQui 20,1ºC MaxQui 29,2ºC MinSex 18,7ºC MáxSex 24,6ºC
COR: MinQui 22,8ºC MaxQui 45,1ºC MinSex 19,6ºC MáxSex 41,3ºC
CPM: MinQui 27,7ºC MaxQui 43,6ºC MinSex 26,8ºC MáxSex 41,2ºC
FOI: MinQui 19,9ºC MaxQui 32,4ºC MinSex 19,3ºC MáxSex 31,0ºC
FAR: MinQui 25,6ºC MaxQui 34,6ºC MinSex 24,4ºC MáxSex 31,2ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2022 às 23:41)

*guisilva5000*
MON: MinQui 23,0ºC MaxQui 43,4ºC MinSex 19,9ºC MáxSex 37,6ºC
BRA: MinQui 23,5ºC MaxQui 41,7ºC MinSex 23,5ºC MáxSex 40,1ºC
PIN: MinQui 23,0ºC MaxQui 46,0ºC MinSex 22,0ºC MáxSex 44,0ºC
TOR: MinQui 18,7ºC MaxQui 27,9ºC MinSex 17,7ºC MáxSex 27,1ºC
LOU: MinQui 22,3ºC MaxQui 43,9ºC MinSex 22,3ºC MáxSex 42,0ºC
SPM: MinQui 18,0ºC MaxQui 27,6ºC MinSex 16,0ºC MáxSex 24,6ºC
TVD: MinQui 17,8ºC MaxQui 38,5ºC MinSex 17,3ºC MáxSex 35,7ºC
CAB: MinQui 20,2ºC MaxQui 30,4ºC MinSex 16,7ºC MáxSex 22,2ºC
COR: MinQui 16,1ºC MaxQui 44,4ºC MinSex 16,3ºC MáxSex 41,1ºC
CPM: MinQui 28,7ºC MaxQui 45,7ºC MinSex 25,9ºC MáxSex 44,0ºC
FOI: MinQui 21,1ºC MaxQui 31,4ºC MinSex 17,8ºC MáxSex 28,0ºC
FAR: MinQui 25,2ºC MaxQui 36,1ºC MinSex 24,7ºC MáxSex 31,7ºC

Bónus para Alvega, MaxQui: 47,2ºC


----------



## AnDré (12 Jul 2022 às 23:49)

*AnDré*
MON: MinQui 22,5ºC MaxQui 41,5ºC MinSex 21,0ºC MáxSex 36,0ºC
BRA: MinQui 23,5ºC MaxQui 40,0ºC MinSex 24,5ºC MáxSex 39,0ºC
PIN: MinQui 23,0ºC MaxQui 44,0ºC MinSex 23,0ºC MáxSex 42,5ºC
TOR: MinQui 19,0ºC MaxQui 27,0ºC MinSex 19,0ºC MáxSex 26,0ºC
LOU: MinQui 22,0ºC MaxQui 43,0ºC MinSex 21,0ºC MáxSex 41,0ºC
SPM: MinQui 18,0ºC MaxQui 26,0ºC MinSex 15,0ºC MáxSex 22,0ºC
TVD: MinQui 19,0ºC MaxQui 37,0ºC MinSex 16,0ºC MáxSex 32,0ºC
CAB: MinQui 19,0ºC MaxQui 26,0ºC MinSex 17,0ºC MáxSex 22,0ºC
COR: MinQui 18,0ºC MaxQui 42,5ºC MinSex 15,5ºC MáxSex 40,0ºC
CPM: MinQui 25,0ºC MaxQui 44,0ºC MinSex 24,0ºC MáxSex 42,0ºC
FOI: MinQui 20,0ºC MaxQui 29,0ºC MinSex 16,0ºC MáxSex 26,0ºC
FAR: MinQui 25,0ºC MaxQui 32,0ºC MinSex 24,0ºC MáxSex 31,0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jul 2022 às 23:55)

*Gerofil*
MON: MinQui 23,3ºC MaxQui 41,9ºC MinSex 25,9ºC MáxSex 41,3ºC
BRA: MinQui 23,1ºC MaxQui 41,9ºC MinSex 24,3ºC MáxSex 42,0ºC
PIN: MinQui 24,6ºC MaxQui 44,4ºC MinSex 24,6ºC MáxSex 43,4ºC
TOR: MinQui 18,9ºC MaxQui 31,0ºC MinSex 19,2ºC MáxSex 30,7ºC
LOU: MinQui 24,2ºC MaxQui 43,0ºC MinSex 22,9ºC MáxSex 43,3ºC
SPM: MinQui 19,0ºC MaxQui 34,7ºC MinSex 18,7ºC MáxSex 34,8ºC
TVD: MinQui 21,4ºC MaxQui 40,7ºC MinSex 19,9ºC MáxSex 36,6ºC
CAB: MinQui 20,7ºC MaxQui 33,0ºC MinSex 20,0ºC MáxSex 29,9ºC
COR: MinQui 21,5ºC MaxQui 45,9ºC MinSex 20,2ºC MáxSex 41,9ºC
CPM: MinQui 23,4ºC MaxQui 44,1ºC MinSex 23,0ºC MáxSex 44,3ºC
FOI: MinQui 22,0ºC MaxQui 36,3ºC MinSex 21,8ºC MáxSex 35,8ºC
FAR: MinQui 24,7ºC MaxQui 34,0ºC MinSex 24,9ºC MáxSex 31,7ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Jul 2022 às 09:06)

Mínimas até ao momento:

Monção- 25.8ºC
Bragança- 20.9ºC
Pinhão- 24.4ºC
Torre- ??
Lousã- 22.9ºC
São Pedro de Moel- 19.2ºC
Torres Vedras- 23.6ºC
Cabo Roca- 21.3ºC
Coruche- 20.1ºC
Campo Maior- 27.2ºC
Fóia- 21ºC
Faro- 24.8ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jul 2022 às 13:18)

Aqui ficam as apostas a concurso, por favor verifiquem se está tudo certo com os vossos valores


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2022 às 13:20)

Coruche com mínima tropical 

Já em queda, nem dos 40ºC passou


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jul 2022 às 15:08)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Coruche com mínima tropical
> 
> Já em queda, nem dos 40ºC passou


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Jul 2022 às 15:26)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Coruche com mínima tropical
> 
> Já em queda, nem dos 40ºC passou



Bem, ainda foi aos 41ºC antes de começar a descer! Mas é, sem dúvida, a estação fiasco do evento. Muito àquem das expectativas, tendo em conta o potencial.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Jul 2022 às 15:48)

As mínimas correram-me bastante bem, veremos se não há mínimas batidas antes da meia-noite a estragar o cenário


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Jul 2022 às 18:07)

Máximas até ao momento (muito provavelmente finais):

Monção- 39,4ºC
Bragança- 40,2ºC
Pinhão- 47,0ºC
Torre- ??
Lousã- 44,4ºC
São Pedro de Moel- 30,0ºC
Torres Vedras- 36,7ºC
Cabo Roca- 28,7ºC
Coruche- 41,0ºC
Campo Maior- 43,9ºC
Fóia- 30,6ºC
Faro- 33,0ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2022 às 18:11)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Máximas até ao momento (muito provavelmente finais):
> 
> Monção- 39,4ºC
> Bragança- 40,2ºC
> ...


Torre: 21,7ºC/25,8ºC

Also vou para último lugar aposto


----------



## LMMS (14 Jul 2022 às 18:17)

Desta vez, acertei em algumas, se a minima de Coruche for 20.1ºC foi na mouche, mas até as 00.00h ainda pode haver surpresas!


----------



## LMMS (14 Jul 2022 às 23:17)

Cabo da Roca a 19.6ºC neste momento, a temperatura a cair aqui na zona!


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jul 2022 às 23:34)

Uma dúvida: tendo em conta que as mínimas a registar serão dos dias 14 e 15, então serão consideradas as temperaturas mínimas que ocorram geralmente ao final da madrugada/início da manhã (tipo entre as 09h00 de um dia e as 09h00 do dia seguinte) ou são consideradas as temperaturas mínimas que ocorram a qualquer hora do dia entre as 00h00 e as 24h00 (neste caso pode hipoteticamente ocorrer que uma mínima venha ocorrer agora às 24h00, em vez de ser considerada a mínima que ocorreu na noite passada)... Julgo que não fará muito sentido considerar, para uma mesma estação meteorológica, duas temperaturas mínimas contabilizadas na mesma noite.


----------



## LMMS (15 Jul 2022 às 00:53)

Gerofil disse:


> Uma dúvida: tendo em conta que as mínimas a registar serão dos dias 14 e 15, então serão consideradas as temperaturas mínimas que ocorram geralmente ao final da madrugada/início da manhã (tipo entre as 09h00 de um dia e as 09h00 do dia seguinte) ou são consideradas as temperaturas mínimas que ocorram a qualquer hora do dia entre as 00h00 e as 24h00 (neste caso pode hipoteticamente ocorrer que uma mínima venha ocorrer agora às 24h00, em vez de ser considerada a mínima que ocorreu na noite passada)... Julgo que não fará muito sentido considerar, para uma mesma estação meteorológica, duas temperaturas mínimas contabilizadas na mesma noite.


Minima, é a do dia, seja de madrugada ou ao fim da noite. Por exemplo o Cabo da Roca a minima foi esta noite!


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Jul 2022 às 06:06)

LMMS disse:


> Minima, é a do dia, seja de madrugada ou ao fim da noite. Por exemplo o Cabo da Roca a minima foi esta noite!


Exacto. Mínimas atualizadas:

Monção- 25.8ºC
Bragança- 20.9ºC
Pinhão- 24.4ºC
Torre- ??
Lousã- 22.9ºC
São Pedro de Moel- 17.5ºC
Torres Vedras- 19.8ºC
Cabo Roca- 19.0ºC
Coruche- 20.1ºC
Campo Maior- 27.2ºC
Fóia- 21ºC
Faro- 24.8ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jul 2022 às 10:33)

Ora bons dias.

Apurados os valores de ontem 14JUL2022, a classificação parcial neste momento é assim:







Em jeito de curiosidade, apresenta-se a classificação com as mínimas até às 9h de ontem, portanto supondo que nenhuma delas ao longo do dia iria descer. Era bom que tivesse sido assim!


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jul 2022 às 14:17)

A ver se hoje corre melhor... ou não!...


----------



## David sf (15 Jul 2022 às 18:58)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ora bons dias.
> 
> Apurados os valores de ontem 14JUL2022, a classificação parcial neste momento é assim:
> 
> ...


Tudo empatado. Hoje as diferenças serão maiores...

Estes concursos são mais interessantes em dias de transição como hoje ou 2ª feira passada do que em dias de extremos, em que toda a gente tem apostas semelhantes e as vitórias decidem-se pelo sortilégio das casas decimais. Já no concurso anterior os 7 primeiros de 2ª feira foram os 7 primeiros finais, com uma ordenação similar, e neste concurso vai-se decidir tudo hoje e haverá certamente diferenças enormes entre os participantes.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jul 2022 às 19:35)

David sf disse:


> Tudo empatado. Hoje as diferenças serão maiores...
> 
> Estes concursos são mais interessantes em dias de transição como hoje ou 2ª feira passada do que em dias de extremos, em que toda a gente tem apostas semelhantes e as vitórias decidem-se pelo sortilégio das casas decimais. Já no concurso anterior os 7 primeiros de 2ª feira foram os 7 primeiros finais, com uma ordenação similar, e neste concurso vai-se decidir tudo hoje e haverá certamente diferenças enormes entre os participantes.


No concurso anterior parece-me que a maior variação até foi nas máximas de quarta e não tanto na segunda


----------



## David sf (15 Jul 2022 às 20:01)

N_Fig disse:


> No concurso anterior parece-me que a maior variação até foi nas máximas de quarta e não tanto na segunda


No que toca às máximas sim, e muito provavelmente devido à incerteza que havia nos modelos no momento em que a maior parte das pessoas apostou (quase 100horas de antecedência). Mas compara as diferenças que ocorreram entre a 2ª feira do primeiro concurso e a 5ª feira do segundo concurso (apostas realizadas com cerca de 48 horas de antecedência pela maior parte dos participantes)...


----------



## David sf (15 Jul 2022 às 20:03)

N_Fig disse:


> No concurso anterior parece-me que a maior variação até foi nas máximas de quarta e não tanto na segunda


E se deres uma vista de olhos nas apostas de hoje... Há participantes que vão ter cerca de 15 pontos nas máximas enquanto que a média deverá andar pelos 30 e muitos...


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jul 2022 às 20:13)

David sf disse:


> E se deres uma vista de olhos nas apostas de hoje... Há participantes que vão ter cerca de 15 pontos nas máximas enquanto que a média deverá andar pelos 30 e muitos...


Até tenho medo de pensar em qual dos grupos é que estou


----------



## David sf (15 Jul 2022 às 20:23)

N_Fig disse:


> Até tenho medo de pensar em qual dos grupos é que estou


Não estou a organizar, não tenho as contas exactas. Mas passando os olhos pelas apostas, parece-me que no meio da desgraça geral, o @AnDré destaca-se claramente no que diz respeito às máximas - com excepção da Lousã, mas nessa toda a gente errou por muito.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jul 2022 às 20:34)

David sf disse:


> Não estou a organizar, não tenho as contas exactas. Mas passando os olhos pelas apostas, parece-me que no meio da desgraça geral, o @AnDré destaca-se claramente no que diz respeito às máximas - com excepção da Lousã, mas nessa toda a gente errou por muito.


Mas eu fiz as contas e pelas máximas horárias devo ter erros de 50 ºC


----------



## David sf (15 Jul 2022 às 20:43)

N_Fig disse:


> Mas eu fiz as contas e pelas máximas horárias devo ter erros de 50 ºC


Eu estou melhor, ando um pouco acima de 35ºC...


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jul 2022 às 20:49)

David sf disse:


> Eu estou melhor, ando um pouco acima de 35ºC...


Deves ser dos melhores, a mim parece que a média deve andar acima dos 45 ºC de erro só para as máximas, visto que eu nem estou a contar com a Torre


----------



## David sf (15 Jul 2022 às 20:51)

N_Fig disse:


> Deves ser dos melhores, a mim parece que a média deve andar acima dos 45 ºC de erro só para as máximas, visto que eu nem estou a contar com a Torre


Deve dar para top-5 "à rasca", mas ficarei muito longe do vencedor.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jul 2022 às 21:02)

David sf disse:


> Deve dar para top-5 "à rasca", mas ficarei muito longe do vencedor.


Seria curioso alguém ver isso depois, mas as máximas de hoje devem ter o maior erro médio desde sempre


----------



## Stormlover (15 Jul 2022 às 23:19)

Pelo que estou a ver, desta vez, não vou ficar no fim da tabela como nas apostas anteriores.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jul 2022 às 23:51)

A estação da Torre parece mesmo estar offline hoje.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2022 às 12:57)

Falta apurar as temperaturas de ontem na Torre, já foi pedido ao @ACalado que nos envie. Se até às 20h não nos chegarem esses dados, a estação da Torre não será considerada para o dia de ontem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2022 às 21:57)

Estão feitas as contas e a classificação final foi a seguinte:







A estação da Torre não foi considerada para os resultados de ontem.

Obrigado a todos por mais uma participação, e parabéns aos 3 medalhados


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jul 2022 às 22:48)

Que grande tragédia que foi o segundo dia Parabéns ao @AnDré , que merecia também o "prémio irregularidade" por passar de último para primeiro


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jul 2022 às 23:08)

De 13º para 5º de novo, desta não esperava 

Parabéns @AnDré ! You've done it!

O @Jorge_scp mais uma vez a conhecer bem as estações do IPMA, apenas um digito de erro no dia 15 para as minimas de sexta!

O 3º lugar foi renhido, mas desta vez o 1º e 2º são claros.


----------



## Jorge_scp (16 Jul 2022 às 23:28)

Grande prova do André, sem dúvida, muitos parabéns! Foi de longe o membro que previu uma descida significativa das máximas na 6a feira e foi isso que o levou ao primeiro posto. Eu também previ a descida, mas tive medo de arriscar demais e fui demasiado conservador. 

Um novo agradecimento aos organizadores e todos os participantes!


----------



## Stormlover (17 Jul 2022 às 01:00)

Bronze é bom. 
Não devo fazer outro tão cedo xD


----------



## AnDré (17 Jul 2022 às 02:13)

N_Fig disse:


> Que grande tragédia que foi o segundo dia Parabéns ao @AnDré , que merecia também o "prémio irregularidade" por passar de último para primeiro


Confesso que foi uma questão de orgulho. Fiquei tão lixado com as apostas anteriores que pus todos a dormir e fui para a frente do tablet meditar sobre as previsões. Depois foi o arriscar que o @Jorge_scp  já falou. (A ele ninguém o tira do pódio! Parabéns!)

De qualquer forma obrigado pelo prémio irregularidade. É merecido.

Obrigado também ao @Gilmet e ao @Duarte Sousa , que no meio de tantos afazeres conseguiram fazer dois concursos quase em simultâneo! O tempo de férias não ajuda nada a este tipo de organização. Parabéns por isso!


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2022 às 02:59)

epa, ando muito consistente nestas apostas


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Jul 2022 às 12:08)

Desta vez fiquei em 8° lugar - não estava nada à espera deste ótimo resultado! 

Parabéns aos vencedores, de novo, e parabéns ao vizinho @Stormlover pela medalha de bronze!


----------



## Aine (18 Jul 2022 às 11:41)

Parabens a todos


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jul 2022 às 11:58)

Só agora é que vi, que tinham aberto outro concurso...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jul 2022 às 20:27)

Caríssimos,

Após uma chamada de atenção, noto que foi colocado erradamente um valor no Excel, a mínima de Torres Vedras. O valor colocado foi de 23,6ºC, quando a mínima registada foi de 19,8ºC.

Outro assunto foi também os valores da estação da Torre. Fomos verificando que o site por vezes não atualizava os dados, e como os dados registados pela estação não nos chegaram até hoje, foi decidido também anular os valores da Torre para o dia 14, sendo que já tinham sido anulados para o dia 15.

Resumindo e baralhando, a classificação final fica assim:







Pedimos desculpa a todos os participantes por estas alterações de última hora, mas a verdade meteorológica tem de imperar 

Eu próprio desci 2 lugares, portanto... 

Cumprimentos,
Duarte.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jul 2022 às 23:59)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Caríssimos,
> 
> Após uma chamada de atenção, noto que foi colocado erradamente um valor no Excel, a mínima de Torres Vedras. O valor colocado foi de 23,6ºC, quando a mínima registada foi de 19,8ºC.
> 
> ...


Não sou contra esta atualização, fiquei com o bronze


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Jul 2022 às 00:04)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Caríssimos,
> 
> Após uma chamada de atenção, noto que foi colocado erradamente um valor no Excel, a mínima de Torres Vedras. O valor colocado foi de 23,6ºC, quando a mínima registada foi de 19,8ºC.
> 
> ...


O gráfico está errado! Eu continuo em 8º lugar porque o valor do 8º e do 9º é o mesmo!!!


----------

